# A Biblical Defense of Lay-Ministry and Lay-Evangelism, Part 3



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 8, 2009)

According to Reformed theologian R. Scott Clark, R. Scott Clark, “There’s not a lot of evidence in the NT that unordained Christians did much ‘evangelism.’ This is the Achilles’ Heel of modern, populist, democratic, egalitarian evangelicalism.” (see “Missional Monday: Should Evangelism Happen Only in the Church?”). Clark's sentiment is shared by a number of members on the Puritan Board, as evidenced in the following two threads:

“Do the Reformed Confessions Affirm the Duty of Evangelistic and Missionary Outreach?” 

“The Pastor Only Should Evangelize”

I am concerned about what I perceive to be an imbalanced tendency in some Reformed circles. This “tendency” is often expressed in _an overemphasis on the importance of the ministry of the ordained man_ and _an underemphasis on the importance of the ministry of the layman_. Certain Reformed leaders and scholars seem inclined to define the life and ministry of a local church more narrowly in terms of _what happens in the pulpit on Sundays_ rather than more broadly in terms of _what happens in the pulpit, pew, and outside the church all seven days of the week_. Healthy church life and ministry is construed mainly in terms of “the preached Word and sacraments” rather than holistically, in terms that give proper place to lay-ministry and lay-evangelism. While in no way denying the unique role of the pastoral office or the reality of varied levels of gift, I have attempted to show that the activities of ministry and evangelism are not the sole province of the ordained man. In this 3rd installment of the series, I attempt to provide a biblical defense for "lay-evangelism":

*Giving Proper Due to the People in the Pew: A Biblical Defense of Lay-Ministry and Lay-Evangelism, Part 3
*
Your servant,


----------



## lynnie (May 8, 2009)

Thanks; printing it out now. The first two parts were excellent.

( by the way I was saved through lay evangelism in my college dorm, as were many others I know. I thank God for those faithful speakers of truth to me. I would never have set foot in a church at that time in my life.)


----------



## Scott1 (May 8, 2009)

This is a huge topic. Some with formal theological backgrounds will have some needed input here.

One general different characteristic of reformed theology from "broad evangelicalism" is that reformed theology leads to a "higher" view of the church than does the latter.

This view is based on scripture, and attributes of covenant community and works out through things like vows, church discipline and the regulative principle in public (corporate) worship. It also shows in polity (e.g. the nature of ordination, installation, qualification for office, spiritual authority, responsibility in office). Many of these concepts are not in "broad evangelicalism."

Having said all that, and knowing this is not a complete answer to your question, reformed theology does lead to discipleship primarily through local churches. The Gospel comes as part of "all of life" application of all of God's Word through teaching and example by those God has appointed (e.g. ministers, elders, deacons, etc.).

I have never understood that to mean that we do not individually share the Gospel with people outside of church. Far from that, I understand we share not only the Gospel, but God's Word (his commandment, precepts, and praises) frequently with believers and nonbelievers because it is our life.

It would seem not possible to reconcile a view where a loose association of people went about individually "sharing the gospel" without accountability to a local church. Also, difficult to not have as an aim to systematically disciple those to whom the gospel is shared in the context of a covenant community, governed by those qualified to teach the whole counsel of God's Word.

The Gospel is top priority, and discipling people in all of God's Word is also top priority. The teaching aspect of that difficult task is especially given to those God appoints to carefully handle His Word and teach it and example it (esp. church officers).


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 8, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> This is a huge topic. Some with formal theological backgrounds will have some needed input here.
> 
> One general different characteristic of reformed theology from "broad evangelicalism" is that reformed theology leads to a "higher" view of the church than does the latter.
> 
> ...



Scott,

For the record, my defense of lay-ministry and lay-evangelism assumes the framework of the local church you expound above. I don't encourage "lone-ranger" Christianity. Thanks for the useful reminder that lay-ministry and lay-evangelism should not be disconnected from Christ's church. 

Your servant,


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2009)

Perhaps it would help the discussion to know what type of evangelistic activity, if any, a lay Christian can perform. I ask this question for those who have a high view of the ordained minister as the lawful herald of the gospel.


----------



## Scott1 (May 8, 2009)

> *Herald*
> the ordained minister as the lawful herald of the gospel.



Presumably, no pun intended.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 8, 2009)

Herald said:


> Perhaps it would help the discussion to know what type of evangelistic activity, if any, a lay Christian can perform. I ask this question for those who have a high view of the ordained minister as the lawful herald of the gospel.



Bill,

Did you get to read the blog? Or are your questions more specific than was addressed in the blog?

Bob G.


----------

